# Screen snapshots



## Gospel (May 22, 2005)

It would be nice if TiVo would let me take screen snapshots. Then the TiVo could sync the snapshots to a PC via T2G. My only other choice is to watch the TiVo via the TV tuner card in my PC. Right now, I have the TiVo's video directly connected to a 24"Dell 2405FPW LCD via its s-video connector.

Thanks,
Steven


----------



## NoCleverUsername (Jan 29, 2005)

But if you have T2G, why couldn't you just transfer the show and do your screenshots on the PC? Why would you need a tuner card in the first place?


----------



## Gospel (May 22, 2005)

That would work. Not as convenient, but works.

Thanks,
Steven


----------

